

Ticket Servers: Distributed Unique Primary Keys on the Cheap - Hopka
http://code.flickr.com/blog/2010/02/08/ticket-servers-distributed-unique-primary-keys-on-the-cheap/

======
wanderr
Although it's a cool hack, what's the advantage of doing this over using a
GUID or a UUID? Fewer bits?

